# Low egg reserve?



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello ladies I was diagnosed with this yesterday my partner and I have been able to conceive twice in the past two years. The did end in miscarriage. We do not see our specialist again until march he recommends iui or ivf as our best chances.  He is allowing us to try clomid for a couple of cycles before then, I was wondering if there were any success stories.  Also do you know of any coverage for fertility treatments are available through insurance?


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
Unfortunately it is quite a common thing mine is 1.3   I went down the Clomid route for 6 months but it didn't work for me. You will proably have better luck as you have conceived before. 
As for insurance, I don't  know any that will cover anything to do with IVF, but I did have my laparoscopy and hysteroscopy covered as sub fertilty with Bupa in 2009.
Good luck  with your journey.
MJ1 xx


----------



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

Thankyou mj you have been so helpful what is the next step for you?


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
I go for round four of IVF next week. I start the down reg drugs next Saturday and our journey starts agin!  
xxx


----------



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh how exciting can not wait to see you with good news


----------



## Emily1971 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive just found out i have a low AMH of 1.175.  Has anyone ever got pregnant naturally with this sort of result?


----------



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

Emily this is the question Im asking but I want to know is if the pregnancies have been successful? We got pg in may2010 and again in June 2011 but miscarried both


----------



## Emily1971 (Nov 4, 2011)

ive read on here a lot of women having babies with low scores so I hope it works for you.  THe fact that you have managed to get pregnant twice must means your eggs are of good enough quality and you have just been really unlucky.  Ive been told that since i have to pay for treatment it wouldnt be worth my while and there is no hope really.  I still want to carry on trying though as my score wasnt zero so there may be a good egg left !  Good luck anyway.


----------



## Alimoon (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this site and I too have problems with low ovarian reserve   I am 42 years old and my husband is 43. My AMH a year ago was 0.92. We tried 2 cycles of IVF but unfortunately both failed. My fertility doctor then suggested I try something called DHEA, which in a couple of research trials increased the success rate of IVF and raised peoples' AMH scores. Its supposed to make the follicles more receptive to stimulation drugs.  I've been on the DHEA 12 weeks and sure enough my AMH has increased to 2.09  from 0.92. We have been advised to try IVF again. I wondered if anyone else has tried DHEA and has had any success with it? We had previously resigned ourselves to going down the egg donation route, but now with this result there's a part of me that wants to give it one more chance with my own eggs. The consultant is also suggesting that we have genetic testing done on my eggs if we do the IVF again. I'd be interested to know if anyone has had experience of this too?


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Alimoon,

I took DHEA before my last cycle and am now 34 wks preg. They managed to retrieve 6 mature eggs that time compared to 3 on my first IVF cycle. My stims were upped a bit so difficult to know whether it was the increased stims or DHEA that helped. Was also advised to take baby asprin daily to help with blood flow to ovaries and uterus. One of the main reasons I took DHEA was that my cons had had good results with it and also that it can improve the quality of the eggs and reduce the chances of MC.

Unfortunately until you actually go through a cycle there's no way of knowing how many eggs you're likely to get - I do know of ladies on the 40+ IVF thread who've produced way more eggs/embroys than me with much lower AMHs than mine.

I also looked into doing array CGH testing - they can do the test on the eggs but I think its more reliable if tests are done on the actual embryos (usually on day 3). As I don't produce that many eggs/embryos (we had 4 which fertilised on the last cycle), after chatting with the embryologist we decided not to do it as we had 2 front runners and the other 2 weren't looking good - our clinic charges about £2500 extra for it. I do think its worth it if you have a few to choose from or have had several MCs.

Take care & good luck   xx


----------



## Alimoon (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Poppy,
Thanks for your reply and congratulations on your pregnancy   It's so reassuring to hear of a success story with DHEA. I think we will give IVF one last chance. 
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and when your little one arrives!
Alimoon.


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Alimoon  and lots of luck for your next go  xx


----------



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow alimoon exciting 

And that's really cool the DHEA helped is it something you can take with clomid and what is it exactly


----------



## poppy40 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Aormester,

There is some good info on DHEA on here http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

Its basically a hormone and the levels our bodies produce decline with age.

I took 75mg a day - 50mg in the morning and 25mg in the eve.

Not sure how it would interact with Clomid. It def shouldn't be taken by anyone who has PCO/PCOS.

Good luck with your next steps  xx

/links


----------



## shtem (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi girls

So have the same problem. And now for sure I can't carry a babby and need surrogacy plus egg donation.
I read a lot success stories of women who are in my situation and hope for this. Don't lose your hope! 
And how much does it cost in DHEA? And how is the success rate?


----------



## BluMariposa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi everyone...another newbie, 
I have read the DHEA can help low FSH, mine is extremely high and don't know what to try to lower it. Where can I buy DHEA and has anyone tried Keto-DhEA?


----------

